# Macbook Pro 11,5 won't suspend or power-off

## tsammut

Hi.

I am using Gentoo on my Macbook Pro and am unable to make the system suspend or even power-off. It seems like some basic failure of power management. Choosing power-off from GNOME shuts down linux, it looks like systemd issues the "powering off" message, but the machine does not actually turn off. Trying suspend either through GNOME, systemctl suspend, pm-suspend, s2ram or closing the lid, powers off the display backlight but does not suspend the hardware. In all attempts to suspend, systemd logs "suspending system."

The system runs stable amd64 with systemd 218-r3, DM-crypt for encrypted root, GNOME, the hardened profile and either hardened-sources 3.18.9 or gentoo-sources 4.1.1-r1. Whether or not acpid is running makes no difference. Adding or removing the kernel command line options of noapic and acpi_osi=Darwin appears to make no difference.

Help!?! Thanks!

$ dmesg | grep -i macbook

[    0.000000] DMI: Apple Inc. MacBookPro11,5/Mac-06F11F11946D27C5, BIOS MBP114.88Z.0172.B00.1503301047 03/30/2015

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x0000000078D7F000 0072F9 (v03 APPLE  MacBookP 00110004 INTL 20140424)

$ 

$ dmesg | grep -i acpi

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000078d01000-0x0000000078d48fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000078d4d000-0x0000000078d8efff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x0000000078d01000-0x0000000078d48fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] reserve setup_data: [mem 0x0000000078d4d000-0x0000000078d8efff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] efi:  ACPI=0x78d8e000  ACPI 2.0=0x78d8e014  SMBIOS=0x78f8c000 

[    0.000000] efi: mem233: [ACPI Memory NVS    |   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000078d01000-0x0000000078d49000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] efi: mem235: [ACPI Reclaim Memory|   |  |  |  |   |WB|WT|WC|UC] range=[0x0000000078d4d000-0x0000000078d8f000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 0x0000000078D8E014 000024 (v02 APPLE )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 0x0000000078D8E1C0 0000B4 (v01 APPLE  Apple00  00000000      01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0x0000000078D8C000 0000F4 (v05 APPLE  Apple00  00000000 Loki 0000005F)

[    0.000000] ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): 32/64X length mismatch in FADT/Gpe0Block: 128/0 (20140926/tbfadt-618)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x0000000078D7F000 0072F9 (v03 APPLE  MacBookP 00110004 INTL 20140424)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x0000000078D06000 000040

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 0x0000000078D8B000 000038 (v01 APPLE  Apple00  00000001 Loki 0000005F)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 0x0000000078D8A000 0000BC (v02 APPLE  Apple00  00000001 Loki 0000005F)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SBST 0x0000000078D88000 000030 (v01 APPLE  Apple00  00000001 Loki 0000005F)

[    0.000000] ACPI: ECDT 0x0000000078D87000 000053 (v01 APPLE  Apple00  00000001 Loki 0000005F)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000078D7E000 000024 (v01 APPLE  SataAhci 00001000 INTL 20140424)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000078D7D000 000024 (v01 APPLE  SmcDppt  00001000 INTL 20140424)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000078D7C000 000032 (v01 APPLE  SsdtS3   00001000 INTL 20140424)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000078D68000 0086DA (v01 APPLE  TbtPEG11 00001000 INTL 20140424)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000078D67000 0000B8 (v01 APPLE  Sdxc     00001000 INTL 20140424)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000078D66000 000A7B (v02 APPLE  Xhci     00001000 INTL 20140424)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000078D62000 000341 (v01 APPLE  PEG2SSD0 00001000 INTL 20140424)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000078D60000 0019B9 (v01 APPLE  PEG0GFX0 00001000 INTL 20140424)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000078D5F000 000639 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Ist  00003000 INTL 20140424)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000078D5E000 000C17 (v01 CpuRef CpuSsdt  00003000 INTL 20140424)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 0x0000000078D89000 00003C (v01 APPLE  Apple00  00000001 Loki 0000005F)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DMAR 0x0000000078D5D000 000088 (v01 APPLE  BDW      00000001 INTL 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: VFCT 0x0000000078D4D000 00F284 (v01 APPLE  Apple00  00000001 AMD  31504F47)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1808

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x04] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x06] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x05] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x07] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x04] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x05] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x06] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x07] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x08] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000007] ACPI: Core revision 20140926

[    0.013857] ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired

[    0.235325] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0x78d01000-0x78d48fff] (294912 bytes)

[    0.246198] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.247066] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.247067] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.247068] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.247069] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.249038] ACPI : EC: EC description table is found, configuring boot EC

[    0.259679] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.270291] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.270299] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF88046CCD8000 0004F0 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Cst  00003001 INTL 20140424)

[    0.276404] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.276411] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF88046CCD8800 00067C (v01 PmRef  ApIst    00003000 INTL 20140424)

[    0.282313] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.282318] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF88046CCB0C00 000119 (v01 PmRef  ApCst    00003000 INTL 20140424)

[    0.289137] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.289143] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S1_] (20140926/hwxface-580)

[    0.289147] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20140926/hwxface-580)

[    0.289157] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.289159] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.289555] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xe9cfffff] reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

[    0.289672] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.294613] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.294616] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS assumes control of [PCIeHotplug SHPCHotplug AER PCIeCapability]

[    0.294734] acpi PNP0A08:00: [Firmware Info]: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-9c] only partially covers this bridge

[    0.294912] pci 0000:00:01.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.294992] pci 0000:00:01.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.295066] pci 0000:00:01.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.295216] pci 0000:00:14.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.295498] pci 0000:00:1b.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.295764] pci 0000:00:1c.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.295876] pci 0000:00:1c.3: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.296316] pci 0000:01:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.304801] pci 0000:04:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.309087] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.309138] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.309180] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.309218] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.309261] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.309303] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.309349] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.309390] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.309513] ACPI: Enabled 4 GPEs in block 00 to 3F

[    0.309596] ACPI : EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.309744] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.309828] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.315318] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.315708] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.315731] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.315741] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.315768] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs APP000b (active)

[    0.315850] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.315884] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.315949] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 6 devices

[    0.480089] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    0.480110] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.480129] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.480148] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.480184] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(GFX0) defines _DOD but not _DOS

[    0.480194] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)

[    0.481277] acpi device:02: registered as cooling_device0

[    9.399081] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[    9.399189] ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (off-line)

[    9.405121] ACPI: SBS HC: EC = 0xffff88046cc83000, offset = 0x20, query_bit = 0x10

[    9.427338] [drm] ACPI VFCT contains a BIOS for 01:00.0 1002:6821, size 61952

[    9.479507] ACPI: Smart Battery System [SBS0]: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

$ 

Portage 2.2.18 (python 2.7.9-final-0, hardened/linux/amd64, gcc-4.8.4, glibc-2.20-r2, 3.18.9-hardened x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.18.9-hardened-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4870HQ_CPU_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16311852 total,  13660152 free

KiB Swap:   17422396 total,  17422396 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 01 Jul 2015 21:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p33-r2

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p33-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.2.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.17::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/stunnel/stunnel.conf /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y --autounmask=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="-4"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cryptsetup cups cxx dbus dri dvd gdbm gnome gtk hardened iconv idn ipv6 jpeg justify laptop lm_sensors mmx mmxext modules multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl opengl openmp pam pax_kernel pcre pic pie png policykit pulseaudio python readline session smp socks5 spell sse sse2 ssl ssp systemd tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode urandom usb v4l wifi xattr xml xtpax zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 avx avx2 fma" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, USE_PYTHON

----------

## tsammut

Hi.

Following up my own post here... This issue persists through 4.2.0 kernels and there are two kernel.org bugs opened. I've started a page to track Linux on Apple MacBook Pro Retina 2015 issues. You can see and follow it here:

https://teamsammut.com/blog/2015/09/apple-macbook-pro-linux-issue-tracking.html

thanks

tim

----------

